# MaC OS X Server VPN



## ggirao (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have one mac os x server 10.6 running a VPN with two ethernet cards; one private and one public, being this one as default gateway on netstat. When I connect trough the vpn not using "Send all traffic over VPN connection" i can access my lan (on the office with has vpn) and reach the internet (over my home's isp connection). But I need to access some services that are only reachable on the office, so i need to tick "Send all traffic over VPN connection". At this way i cannot reach neither lan on office neither web. Cannot ping none address etc... Can you help me out please?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have the proper gateway configured for TCP/IP for your VPN connection?  Usually this would be the computer hosting DNS -- in a lot of my situations, this is the local IP address of the computer hosting the VPN services.


----------



## ggirao (Mar 26, 2012)

great question, will test.


----------



## ggirao (Mar 26, 2012)

works?


----------



## ggirao (Mar 26, 2012)

Doesn't...


----------



## ggirao (Mar 26, 2012)

the problem is that I can't switch no manual ip config (the vpn server give me auto IP config)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah, maybe in the DNS pane (in the "Advanced" section of the Network System Preferences for your VPN connection) -- you can manually add your DNS server there (sorry, "gateway" was the wrong term).


----------



## ggirao (Mar 26, 2012)

but I think the problem is not dns, I cannot ping anything even my lan. I opted to install a proxy


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you verified that your proxy server settings are correct?


----------

